# Magic Detail • Machine Polishing Tuition (beginner/intermediate) • Saturday 28/09/13



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all :wave:

Here at Magic Detail we have put together a training module for those looking to hone their skills and/or take them to the next level. There's alot of demand out there for detailing training and it seems everyone is jumping on the bandwagon trying to 'cash in' - in many cases groups are very large and therefore it becomes more a case of paying to watch someone else do it rather than a real hands on and personalised event.

To alleviate this problem whilst still keeping the training hands on and personal we have decided to offer it out in very small groups of 4 people (no more, no less). This keeps the costs low for the individual whilst maximising the amount of machine time available for everyone.

MAGIC DETAIL

MACHINE POLISHING TUITION DAY

*When and where?*
Saturday 28th September @ 9.30am, located in Altrincham (Cheshire)

*What?*
Tuition event based around machine polishing hosted by multiple concour award winning detailer Matt Philpott, Magic Detail.

*Agenda.*

Part 1:

- Paint types, an overview to soft through to hard.

- Paint thickness and gauges and how to use them accurately.

- Types of paint defect and how to spot them.

- Lighting and it's effects on paint.

Break for lunch.

Part 2:

- Introduction to 3 types of machine, regular DA, Big Foot, Rotary.*

- Masking, where what and why mask.

- Pad and polish selection.

- Defect removal, including "true correction".

- Advanced finishing.

- Glazing and it's effects on the finish.

- LSP choices, application and removal.

Part 3:

- Q&A.

- Presentation of training certificate.

Course length will be 5hrs (6hrs total with a break for lunch).

*Cost will be £50 per person*, payable as a £30 none-refundable deposit via paypal and £20 upon arrival on the day.

* You may wish to bring your own machines to gain more confidence in using your own equipment. You can stick with that particular machine for the entirety of the course if preferred.

SPACES ARE LIMITED TO 4 PEOPLE ONLY.

Breakfast is provided (bacon butties all round!), but it is advisable to bring you're own lunch.

A link to a recent group day can be followed here.

If anyone is interested in this, could you please put your names below and I will PM you with paypal info.

1)
2)
3)
4)

Cheers!
Matt
www.magicdetail.co.uk


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

1) Gareth Austin */paid*
2) Paul Dunsford */paid*
3) Imran */paid*
4) Brian Owens (flying in from Ireland!!) */paid*


----------



## Thomas2003 (Jan 31, 2008)

Magic Detail said:


> 1) Gareth Austin
> 2) Paul Dunsford
> 3)
> 4)


This sounds just up my street, let me have your paypal details so i can pay my deposit.:thumb:


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Put me down mate


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Course now full.

Payment info due out via PM shortly, please check your inboxes.



To those who have missed out, don't panic, there will be other opportunities in October time - stay tuned for further info. 

1-to-1 sessions are available on suitable dates to myself and the individual, please PM me if you are interested, but please note I am currently booked up 6 weeks in advance and it often stays that way, so it is better to plan ahead.

Best wishes,
Matt


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd be interested if anyone pulls out, Matt


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Magic Detail said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Here at Magic Detail we have put together a training module for those looking to hone their skills and/or take them to the next level. There's alot of demand out there for detailing training and it seems everyone is jumping on the bandwagon trying to 'cash in' - in many cases groups are very large and therefore it becomes more a case of paying to watch someone else do it rather than a real hands on and personalised event.
> 
> ...


HI MATT do you do advanced wetsanding courses


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

shame im in northern ireland thats a pretty good price


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

I think it's best to run a reserve list just incase anyone can't make it last minute etc, so I'll start with;

1) V3NOM

As previously mentioned if you missed out this time I will be doing another date in October which I will announce later today, and I'll also include details of the 1-1 courses available (wet sanding is only available as a 1-1 session).


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Cool, you can put my name down for the one in October as long as it's not the 26th/27th


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

any pdr training here


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Payment sent


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Octobers course details and date released - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4227876#post4227876


----------



## Thomas2003 (Jan 31, 2008)

Payment sent by Bank Transfer tonight.


----------

